# Does chorus/ntl offer a "sky+" alternative in areas served by mmds?



## ajapale (27 Dec 2009)

Does chorus/ntl offer a "sky+" alternative in areas served by chorus digital (mmds)?

Chorus                 MMDS - ex Irish Multichannel areas-(Counties Cork, Limerick,                 Clare, Kerry, Longford, Roscommon, Westmeath, Offaly, Wicklow, Wexford, Cavan,                 Monaghan, Louth, Meath)

We have had chorus digital (not cable but mmdm) for years. We could move to sky plus but were wondering whether it would be any advantage to stay with chorus if they offered an alternative to sky plus.

Is there a free to air "sky+" alternative availiable in Ireland?


----------



## AlbacoreA (27 Dec 2009)

Theres nothing as good as Sky+ that includes the Irish stations. By as good I mean with as many features and as bug free.

Freesat/FreetoAir does not have the Irish stations. IMO the NTL product is inferior. All of the above are cheaper than Sky if all costs are considered. For example NTL will replace a faulty box for free. Sky may not (AFAIK).


----------



## ajapale (27 Dec 2009)

AlbacoreA said:


> IMO the NTL product is inferior.



Thanks AlbacoreA,

Apart from the issue of quality, value for money and functionality do NTL/Chorus actually offer a SkY+ alternative in the former Chorus MMDS areas?


aj


----------



## AlbacoreA (27 Dec 2009)

I don't know to be honest. From my reading on their website it suggests it depends entirely if the area has been upgraded for digital or not. Looks like some MMS have and some haven't. Which would mean only ringing them will you know.


----------



## ajapale (27 Dec 2009)

AlbacoreA said:


> .. depends entirely if the area has been upgraded for digital or not.



The area has been upgraded for digital all right.

Thanks to the reference to the upc web site: UPC Ireland - Digital+ - Record Digital TV from Chorus ntl

It might contain some answers:









> We are working hard to bring this service to all our customers. However, for the moment it is only available in
> *Carlow town,
> Shannon,
> Cork city,
> ...


So by a process of elimination the following areas are not covered by UPS Digital Plus.
Longford
Clare
Roscommon
Offaly
Wexford
Cavan
Monaghan
Louth
Meath
Westmeath (outside Mullingar and Athlone)


----------



## AlbacoreA (27 Dec 2009)

The website might not be in synch with whats happening on the ground.


----------



## ajapale (27 Dec 2009)

AlbacoreA said:


> The website might not be in synch with whats happening on the ground.



True, it states that my area has not been digital enabled when in fact it has for at least four years now!


----------

